# Is BOI 365 online working today?



## PM1234 (25 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Just tried multiple times to access 365 online and I'm getting a msg. that my details are incorrect. I use it regularly and never a problem. It has now logged me off due to multiple incorrect entries. Is anyone else having a problem or is it possible somebody could have changed my password?


----------



## Blinder (25 Nov 2007)

I have used it today no problem and have just tried it again and I could log on


----------



## PM1234 (26 Nov 2007)

Thanks Blinder. I just tried it again successfully (and using the same details).

Was starting to panic so much appreciated.


----------



## JP1234 (26 Nov 2007)

I have been having the same problems all week, I posted about it here

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66170&page=2

I did email their customer service department and got a fairly robotic response about it being a security measure and to ring them, but I can usually get in after a few attempts too so there must be an issue with the site they either don't know about or won't admit to.

My other half got kicked out too for "multiple log in attempts" after just one attempt but got in immediately after!


----------

